# You've probably heard by now...



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

You have probably heard by now, but make sure you DO NOT open email attachments that end in ".pif" or ".scr". 
Nasty, nasty worm that is going around will cause havoc on you system. More than likely you will receive an email with the above mentioned attached file extension. If you want more details, check out www.Mcafee.com and click on the "SoBig" notes.

Just in case you get it, the message line reads:
Re: Details
Re: Thanks!
Re: Wicked screen saver
Re: Thank you
...etc

Stay safe!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I got a bunch of those in my junk mail the other day - the fact that it landed in my junk mail meant the senders were not in my address book *THANK GOD.* Otherwise, I might have been tempted to open one of them. I hadn't heard about the subject line of the virus until the next day - and was very glad I chose to nuke the contents of the junk mail folder without reading any of it.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

What's hysterical is I'm getting "Mail undeliverable" messages on emails I never sent. I find it more an annoyance than a serious problem. Sometimes it's a good thing to be somewhat misanthropic and therefore not in many peoples' address books!  

But this does bring home the point: if you want a friend/colleague to read your message, and not delete it out-of-hand, use a clear, legitimate SUBJECT LINE, especially if your email address gives little or no indication that it's YOU.


----------

